# Crawl Space Sewage Leak



## Rivetlikewhoa (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, I rent a home in Anaheim, Ca. We recently found out that since we moved into this hosue (6months ago), that the main toilet has been draining under the house. There used to be a pool at this house that they had filled in, and who ever did the plumbing for it; messed up the toilet plumbing. The plumber we had come out said that the pool drain was connected to the toilet pipe, but they just cut it and didn't cap it off. So when we flushed the toilet, water and some waste was going straight under the house. 

We had someone come clean up the water and waste, but he didn't actually go under the house, he just stuck the hose under the house to suck everything up. Then he sprayed some anti-bacterial stuff under the house and left.

My question is, is that a proper clean-up that's up to code? Because we were reading online that you are supposed to remove several inches of the dirt, lay down plastic sheeting, then add new clean dirt. We are worried that the guy who cleaned didn't do a sufficient job.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Rivetlikewhoa said:


> Hi, I rent a home in Anaheim, Ca. We recently found out that since we moved into this hosue (6months ago), that the main toilet has been draining under the house. There used to be a pool at this house that they had filled in, and who ever did the plumbing for it; messed up the toilet plumbing. The plumber we had come out said that the pool drain was connected to the toilet pipe, but they just cut it and didn't cap it off. So when we flushed the toilet, water and some waste was going straight under the house.
> 
> We had someone come clean up the water and waste, but he didn't actually go under the house, he just stuck the hose under the house to suck everything up. Then he sprayed some anti-bacterial stuff under the house and left.
> 
> My question is, is that a proper clean-up that's up to code? Because we were reading online that you are supposed to remove several inches of the dirt, lay down plastic sheeting, then add new clean dirt. We are worried that the guy who cleaned didn't do a sufficient job.


I guess that would depend on what he really did. There is no one on this forum that can answer your question with such limited info.

Mark


----------



## Rivetlikewhoa (Jul 26, 2010)

What information would you need to help me with my question?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Call your local health department and have them come out and give you some advice. It took you several months to smell it? :whistling2: Or just several months to decide to do somthing about it? If your not dead by now what are you worried for? Sounds like the MOST of it is gone.


----------



## Rivetlikewhoa (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, we are going to call the health department. I just figured I would ask around before even bothering the health department. We always thought it smelled bad, but we had a couple of room mates who, for lack of a nicer way to say it; smelled like ****. They only moved out recently, and that's when we started to smell the sewage.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rivetlikewhoa said:


> Yeah, we are going to call the health department. I just figured I would ask around before even bothering the health department. We always thought it smelled bad, but we had a couple of room mates who, for lack of a nicer way to say it; smelled like ****. They only moved out recently, and that's when we started to smell the sewage.



"No soup for you."


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*this guy ain't a plumber*

need a intro


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

BILLRONMATT INC. SECURITY SPECIALISTS.:gun_bandana:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is home renter really a plumbing related field?

try www.diychatroom.com


----------

